# pas de son sur ubuntu



## lymicky (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour a vous tous

pouvez-vous me dire simplement pouquoi le son ne fonctionne pas sur un powermacG4 2*1,25 avecun disque dur interne scpecial :ubuntu 6,06,1

apres recherche sur les divers forums je constate que je ne suis pas le seul. Il y a des réponses mais le vocabulaire m'est absolument étranger.
tout cela pour eviter le futur achat des nouveaux OSX ou Vista et simplement dialoguer avec mes enfants par webcam. Lorsque je ferais cela je serais convaincu des logiels libres
Merci


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

lymicky a dit:


> Bonjour a vous tous
> 
> pouvez-vous me dire simplement pouquoi le son ne fonctionne pas sur un powermacG4 2*1,25 avecun disque dur interne scpecial :ubuntu 6,06,1
> 
> ...



demarre ta carte avec modprobe dans ton rc
c'est &#224; acause du ignore cause materiel proprietaire
man modprobe

le son fonctionne il suffit de le configurer
c'est le cas de toute les distribution linux
sur ppc c'est volontaire


----------



## lymicky (6 Septembre 2006)

Je suis bien d'accord: il suiffit de .....
c'est justement ce que je demande
comment faire ?????


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

lymicky a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord: il suiffit de .....
> c'est justement ce que je demande
> comment faire ?????



google modprobe pas de son powerpc


----------



## lymicky (6 Septembre 2006)

demarre ta carte ?   quelle carte ??

modprode= c'est quoi??
mon cr c'est quoi ??

Je suis nul &#231;a c'est sur mais il n'y a pas encore de ubuntu pour les nuls
quand je serai au point je crois que j'en ferais un


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2006)

lymicky a dit:


> demarre ta carte ?   quelle carte ??
> 
> modprode= c'est quoi??
> mon cr c'est quoi ??
> ...



google modprobe pas de son powerpc
il y a des tuto entier sur ce sujet et sans parler du user list ubuntu


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=safari&rls=en&q=modprobe&btnG=Search
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=58714

voila quand on cherche on trouve

note : cela m'a pris 56 secondes

et pour la reponse

sudo /sbin/modprobe snd-powermac

ou mais 

/sbin/modprobe snd-powermac

ds tes rc &#224; noter que tous ceci est ds les howto et documentation d'install ...............................
quand tu installes un lecteur dvd tu lis la doc ? ou alors tu dis je suis nul je le laisse comme &#231;a


----------

